# te [de] oțel



## Bântuit

Salut !

Mă ciocnesc de  citatul acesta. întregul citat mi-e clar,dar nu pot să înţeleg sensul acuzativului [ TE ],îmi pare un pic obscur.

Este o greşeală ?

[ El cam pe la 50 de ani, inalt, impunator, ochi albastri ca* te otel* ]

  Apreciez comentariile voastre.


----------



## Trisia

Bună,

Cred că trebuie să fie "ca de oțel" (like steel).


----------



## Bântuit

Deci,este ca m-am gândit.


----------



## Dheara

> Deci,este ca m-am gândit.


 sună puţin nenatural in limba româna. Ai putea să spui, de exemplu, "Mă gândeam eu că aşa este"


----------



## Bântuit

Mulţumesc pentru corijarea ta.


----------

